# In de rats/ soep/ puree...



## ThomasK

Kent u nog gerechten die in uitdrukkingen verwijzen naar problemen, moeilijkheden?


----------



## Peterdg

"In de patatten zitten", als dat niet te Vlaams is.

"Er een potje van maken": maar dat gaat niet per se over moeilijkheden (het kan wel...)

"Met de gebakken peren zitten".


----------



## ThomasK

"In de patatten" is dan wel de fase voor "in de puree", vermoed ik. Mij als Vlaming wel onbekend... Ik had dat "potje" niet met eten geassocieerd, maar het zou kunnen.


----------



## Hitchhiker

"We gaan geen ijsje eten." (= alles mislukt.)


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind een voor mij oudere uitdrukking op etymologiebank.nl: _hij is in de bonen, _en _de hele boel loopt in de soep. _Ter inspiratie uit dezelfde bron uit andere talen: 





> Eng. _to be in hot water, in a stew, in a sad pickle, in a mess, in the suds, in the soup_ (Amer.);
> hd. _in die Tinte, in den Pfeffer geraten; in der Brühe, in der Schmiere sitzen; im Salz, im Dreck liegen; in der Patsche stecken_; ndd. _in den Rosen_ (stercus) _sitten_; _in de Supp sitten_.


 Nu, 'een zootje' heeft volgens mij ook met koken te maken, maar _in een zootje zitten _bestaat niet, denk ik.


----------



## bibibiben

Hitchhiker said:


> "We gaan geen ijsje eten." (= alles mislukt.)



Interessant, deze uitdrukking. Ik ben 'm nog nooit tegengekomen (behalve sinds enige minuten op woorden.org). Zou dit een Vlaamse uitdrukking zijn?


----------



## ThomasK

Nee, hoor, wat mij betreft: nooit gehoord. Maar vagelijk lijkt er mij iets dergelijks bekend als iets verliezen, in de vorm van '... eten'...


----------



## AllegroModerato

Nog enkele in het genre 'problemen-voedsel':

- De pisang zijn
- Geen zuivere koffie zijn
- Je auto in de prak rijden
- Op zwart zaad zitten
- De kastanjes voor iemand uit het vuur halen


----------



## ThomasK

Bedankt! Ik bedenk achteraf dat ik vooral naar de _in_-uitdrukkingen zoek, die naar toestanden verwijzen, maar deze zijn ook wel interessant; zeker_ in de prak _(maar _prak _verwijst niet enkel naar voedsel, vermoed ik).


----------



## Sjonger

*Met ‘in …*
In de penarie zitten
In mineur zijn
In zwaar weer zitten
In de knoei zitten
In het gedrang komen
In het moeras zitten
In een moeilijk parket zitten
In de nesten zitten
In de brand zitten (verouderd denk ik)

*Met andere voorzetsel*:
Onder het mes zitten
Met de kloten voor het blok zitten 
Aan de heidenen overgeleverd zijn

*Andere*l *constructies*
Iets in het honderd laten lopen 
Tegenwind ondervinden
Een lelijke pijp roken
De bui al zien aankomen
Iets breekt je zuur op
Het zwaard al zien hangen
Van de regen in de drup komen


----------



## Syzygy

In een woordenboek heb ik nog "_in de misère_", "_in de knel_" en "_in het nauw_" gevonden, maar geen garanties over hoe vaak en waar je die uitdrukkingen kan gebruiken.
En zonder het plaatsende _in_: "_omhoog zitten_" ook al is me de 'geometrie' ervan in dat geval niet duidelijk.


----------



## ThomasK

Heel mooie lijst, Sjonger, niet zo gastronomisch ;-), maar heel leuk als verzameling. 

@Syzygy: jouw in-uitdrukkingen zijn heel courant, maar die hebben met figuurlijk engte te maken, wanneer je als het ware geblokkeerd zit. Nu, de mijne hebben daar ook wel iets mee te maken...


----------



## bibibiben

Nog een paar 'voedseluitdrukkingen' die betrekking hebben op problemen en tegenspoed:
De bietenbrug op gaan.
Lelijk op de koffie komen.
Een schip met zure appelen.
Een harde noot om te kraken.
De rapen zijn gaar.
Roet in het eten gooien.


----------



## marrish

Misschien niet direct gerelateerd aan probleemsituaties maar toch wel gebruikt in zulke omstandigheden:

Hij/zij moet maar eigen boontjes doppen.


----------



## ThomasK

Het is heel toevallig dat ik op het idee kwam om naar uitdrukkingen rond voedsel en problemen te vragen, maar ze blijken eigenlijk talrijk. Maar natuurlijk, denk ik nu, is het evident dat eten een belangrijk iets is in het leven, je wil niet dat er iets mee gebeurt of zo. Ofziet iemand een andere verklaring?  (Want dat verklaart nog niet echt waarom puree, rats, ... negatieve associaties oproepen, behalve als de brij te dun wordt of zo...


----------



## Timidinho

Wist niet dat rats met eten te maken had, encyclo.nl leert me dat het soldatenkost/stamppot is. 

Past niet helemaal in het lijstje, maar ik moest denken aan _(iets) met een korreltje zout (moeten) nemen. _​Het heeft toch wel iets negatiefs vind ik.


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord, hoor. Nu, het is ook opvallend hoe vaak wij naar eten verwijzen als het gaat om ideeën, gevoelens: slikken, op de maag liggen, enz. Maar ik onderzocht dat elders, denk ik...


----------



## luitzen

Sjonger said:


> Het zwaard al zien hangen


Verwijst dit naar Damocles?


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, het zou kunnen, maar ik vind dit niet idiomatisch. Wel: 'de bui al zien hangen'... 

O ja, intussen botste ik nog op '*snert',* zoals in _snertweer_. En *zootjes/ rotzooi *ontstaan toch ook door koken, denk ik, te lang koken, geloof ik (< _zieden_). Ik denk plots ook aan *'rot-'*: ook eetbare dingen kunnen rotten, lijkt mij. Misschien is dat ook de oorsprong van het emotionele 'rot-'...


----------



## BrMo

De bonen vreten: de schuld krijgen

Het zwijn door de bieten jagen (= West-Vlaams): eens goed uit de bol gaan

De pattatjes gaan afgieten = naar de wc gaan (alleen de mannen, Brabants/Antwerps)


----------



## ThomasK

Haha, de laatste zijn best leuk, maar heeft weinig met moeilijkheden te maken, behalve eventueel misschien met enige spanning... ;-)


----------



## BrMo

"De bonen vreten" past wel denk ik.


----------



## ThomasK

Nog heel even dit: uiteindelijk gaat het in de uitdrukkingen in de titel [met 'zitten'] niet zomaar om voedsel, denk ik, maar om voedsel dat samen tot één massa verworden is, denk ik: niet meer lekker, eventueel te lang gekookt (_zooi _?), enz. De andere kunnen dan ook best naar problemen verwijzen, maar het '(vast)zitten' ontbreekt erin... 

Ik dacht plots ook aan het Engelse *'mess'*, dat inderdaad ook naar een Frans gerecht 'mes' blijkt te verwijzen... Elders lijken problemen soms ook 'culinair ingebed', zouden we kunnen denken...


----------



## ThomasK

IK verneem net dat het in veel Slavische talen het geval is... O ja, ik dacht ook nog dat het vaak om verpletteren gaat, of toch om het opdelen in kleine brokken...


----------



## Red Arrow

Nog een leuke: 't Is naar de zak! 


Peterdg said:


> "Er een potje van maken": maar dat gaat niet per se over moeilijkheden (het kan wel...)


Of: "Ik bak er niks van!"


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Nog een leuke: 't Is naar de zak!
> 
> "


Zegt me niks en heeft ook weinig te maken met in de puree zitten, maar doet me denken aan:

In zak en as zitten
In de put zitten

Heeft ook niets met gerechten te maken...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Kent u nog gerechten die in uitdrukkingen verwijzen naar problemen, moeilijkheden?


Boter op zijn hoofd hebben.
Met de gebakken peren zitten.
Het valt  echt niet te pruimen.
Er niets van bakken
gauw aangebrand zijn
een potje van iets maken
de pan of de pot uitrijzen


----------



## ThomasK

Amaai, plots verschijnen er nog een aantal nieuwe. Nr. 5 en 7 zou ik niet beschouwen als "in de knoei zitten", maar de andere leggen verband tussen keuken en in de knoei zitten, vind ik.


----------



## ThomasK

Nog een, vier jaar later, plots gevonden omdat een Nederlandse vriend dat aan het doen was: _een auto in de prak rijden_, of (de Vlaamse versie) _aan frieten rijden_. Maar natuurlijk, we zitten noch in de prak, noch in de frieten. Ik meen toch een parallel te zien: ratatouille, snert, enz., krijg je door te snijden, door te mengen, door zacht te maken ook, denk ik... En bovendien: wie zijn auto in de ... rijdt, die zit toch wel in de rats, vind ik...

_(Nog gedacht aan _smeieren _in het Vlaams: pletten, platdrukken, ongeveer hetzelfde als prakken in Nederland, denk ik. Maar helaas, ik zie geen metaforisch gebruik.)_


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Amaai, plots verschijnen er nog een aantal nieuwe. *Nr. 5 en 7 zou ik niet beschouwen als "in de knoei zitten*", maar de andere leggen verband tussen keuken en in de knoei zitten, vind ik.


Wel ik vind van wel. Iets aanbranden bij het koken is altijd een probleem en als iemand gauw aangebrand is, zorgt dat ook voor problemen. Problemen die de pot uitrijzen zorgen ook voor problemen.

De vraag was: "Kent u nog gerechten die in uitdrukkingen verwijzen naar *problemen, *moeilijkheden?"


----------



## eno2

'Met hoge (of: grote) heren is het kwaad *kersen eten*' betekent: 'als je vertrouwelijk omgaat met hooggeplaatsten, loopt dat vaak verkeerd af'


----------



## ThomasK

het kan misschien, maar zeggen jullie: "Iemand is aangebrand..."?


----------



## eno2

Ik had het gecheckt. "hij is gauw aangebrand" is een staande uitdrukking. Voor snel kwaad.
Geslachtsziekte (hij is lelijk aangebrand), of zwangerschap (zij is aangebrand). Ik ken eigenlijk enkel de eerste.








Nederlandse spreekwoorden, gezegden, citaten, uitdrukkingen, spreuken, aforismen en volkswijsheden. (Online Spreekwoordenboek)


----------



## ThomasK

Dan heb ik weer iets bijgeleerd!


----------



## eno2

Ik ook.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> _Nog gedacht aan _smeieren _in het Vlaams: pletten, platdrukken, ongeveer hetzelfde als prakken in Nederland, denk ik. Maar helaas, ik zie geen metaforisch gebruik._


Betekent _prakken_ iets anders in Nederland dan in België? Nee toch?
Dus: ongeveer hetzelfde als _prakken_ in Nederland en België, oftewel _prakken_ in het Nederlands, oftewel _prakken_ zonder meer.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik bedoelde alleen: ik hoor 'prakken' in Vlaanderen niet, en het gebruik lijkt mij ook minder bekend. Vroeger wel, lijkt mij, nu niet meer. Dat was mijn punt.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik bedoelde alleen: ik hoor 'prakken' in Vlaanderen niet, en het gebruik lijkt mij ook minder bekend. Vroeger wel, lijkt mij, nu niet meer.


Ik ken _prakken_ al sinds mijn vroege kindertijd. Het klinkt mij nog steeds heel normaal in de oren. _Smeieren_ is mij dan weer volstrekt onbekend. Is dat West-Vlaams?


----------



## ThomasK

OKé, dat is mij niet bekend. Wel interessant, want over prakken had ik eigenlijk nog nooit gehoord, tot ik erover las in een Nederlands handboek en ik een Nederlandse vriend iets zag doen dat leek op prakken... Jaja, ik ben West-Vlaming, hoewel randje: uit het interfluviaal gebied tussen Schelde en Leie, met Oost- en West-Vlaamse invloeden...


----------

